# Hyundai Coupe 2.7L V6



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I've seen a few of these knocking about at a good price, much cheaper than the price on the car in the pic below... for around £5000 you can pick up a good one in perfect condition. Its the top of the range in the Hyundai range and is a pretty quick car equipped with a 2.7L V6 (0-60 8 secs) and the bonus is that repairs with something this are a lot cheaper that if you were repairing a similar priced BMW or whatever. I was 25 not long ago so can finally get insured on something with an engine of this spec










Whats your views, do you like it? I'm thinking of importing one from UK so Spain.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Heres the same car in silver:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never heard anything else other that they are slow and pants on fuel to be fair. If you want a V6 what about a 350Z?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Man I could never get a Hyundai . Am I A snob? Lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I think the 2.0 is better from what I've heard, decent spec and comfy but not much room inside if you are tall. Would have to be black one aswell!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Id have a BMW 330 ci every time, 0-60 is like 6.5 secs and far more comfy and stylish


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

The Hyundai would be much easier on rear tyres though!


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

8 secs 0-60 is really bad for a 2.7v6 engine.

I own a BMW and wouldn't have anything different now. The are the best everyday there is IMO.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I remember when this was launched people said that looks a bit like a Ferrari 550 Maranello, and yes would be easier on the pocket to fix. I love german cars just hate the repair bills.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Piece of sh1te mate tbh. I had one couple years ago and had nothing but trouble with it and not very quick really.

I have Mazda rx-8 now and flying machine. 0-62 in 5.6 secs





You can pick these up for next to nothing now too. Pretty heavy on juice but fantastic to drive and fast as fvck!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Theres a yellow Rx8 that lives near me, it's loud! Must cost the chap a small fortune in fuel as its always screaming!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Theres a yellow Rx8 that lives near me, it's loud! Must cost the chap a small fortune in fuel as its always screaming!


That's the only way to drive them!! It even tells you in all reviews that you need to drive it like you stole it! They are good fun but yes, I only get around 16mpg from mine!!! I paid 8 grand for mine about 20 months ago and yesterday I got offered £2k part-ex!! Only done 39000 miles too


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am looking at buying this now


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

cant stand BMW 3 series, every ****er drives one and thinks theyre Mr Big!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

buzzzbar said:


> cant stand BMW 3 series, every ****er drives one and thinks theyre Mr Big!


Haha. I don't think I'm mr big. I just like the car and it does more than double mpg than my Mazda!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I spent a few hours in one of these recently. Poor fuel economy for the speed you get out of it but a good solid ride and comfy too although the rear seats are a waste of time. I'd have a two seater sports car over one of these like Honda s2000 BMW z3 2.8


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> Piece of sh1te mate tbh. I had one couple years ago and had nothing but trouble with it and not very quick really.
> 
> I have Mazda rx-8 now and flying machine. 0-62 in 5.6 secs
> 
> ...


Wait till that rotary engine goes wrong fella! your in for one fooooking hefty bill! lol, also how much you spending topping up the oil every 10 miles?


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

MrMike said:


> Wait till that rotary engine goes wrong fella! your in for one fooooking hefty bill! lol, also how much you spending topping up the oil every 10 miles?


Shouldn't really get any engine problems, it's only done 39k. There really isn't any need to top oil up too often if you only do 100 miles a week like I do. I check it regularly but I only need top up every couple of months.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Would you want to pull up in one of these? I know i wouldn't. It's like a mate saying "oh I just bought a new panasonic 42" led tv yesterday" and then you say "i've got a 50" and he asks what make it is and then you say "alba" similar about saying i've got a v6 followed by Hyundai. Remember you can't polish a turd.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just spoke to a mate who's in to his cars... he said that 8 second 0-60 for a 2.7L V6 is pretty poor

Especially since a 1.8 GT VVTI as below will do the same:










And is also in the same price range, a lower insurance group and is also easier to mod


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

i have a the coupe 2.7v6, ive also had the 2.0l, i also own UKHCF hyundai coupe forums, www.hyundaicoupeforums.co.uk

err tbh as far as the above ive never heard so much shi te, like i said ive owned 2 now for a total of 5 years and hardly had any probs atall, on the whole any probs are usually electric and are cheap as chips to repair

speed!! yea they arnt the fastest of v6's AS STANDARD, for less than £600 you can have a set of race headers and catback putting it into the 200bhp mark and sounding great, i know this for a fact coz its what i have on mine, does make me laugh how people slate these cars, most have never owned or driven 1 so...... they slate the speed and power yet they dont have a problem with a 2.5v6 vectra which has the same stats

end of the day if you want a bmw with the same spec expect to pay a few more grand.... all for the badge

the v6 isnt the best on juice but it aint bad either, all depends on how you drive it, i do about 350miles a week using a full tank but i do tend to drive it hard

take alook on the forum and ask what people WHO OWN THEM think, they'll give ya all the advice you need

www.hyundaicoupeforums.co.uk


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good post Faz, cheers will do and lol its a small world.. the owner of a Hyundai forum online ukm lol


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

ohhh 0-60 on a v6 coupe with those set of headers is around 7 secs


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

no probs pal, you have any questions drop me a pm or ask on the site, theres nothing the guys dont know

on a side note these are a big car in the US, as for them being hard to mod, they have tuned these care to over 350bhp often some of them have even taken them to 700bhp hardest thing is a remap as you cant map the ecu you have to add a piggy back ecu to it which again isnt really a problem to get one


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Hyundai have really raised their game with their latest round.

The new sportage aint bad and the genisis that replaces the coupe is looking and performing a lot better out of the box as i understand it.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

buzzzbar said:


> cant stand BMW 3 series, every ****er drives one and thinks theyre Mr Big!


can't afford one?


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

personally i wouldn't buy a hyundai coupe because firstly, you would look like a nob in it. secondly, you look like you don't have the faintest clue about cars in one.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Nick B said:


> personally i wouldn't buy a hyundai coupe because firstly, you would look like a nob in it. secondly, you look like you don't have the faintest clue about cars in one.


And thirdly they are ****e you could get a 407 v6 alot cheaper and much better, it looks like your after a birds/puff car by then saying about the celica, next you'll be saying you like mx5 or mg's.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> And thirdly they are ****e you could get a 407 v6 alot cheaper and much better, it looks like your after a birds/puff car by then saying about the celica, next you'll be saying you like mx5 or mg's.


A Peugeot??? Are you serious. You clearly have no clue if you are recommending French cars. Germany cars are the way forward no question.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

DiamondDixie said:


> And thirdly they are ****e you could get a 407 v6 alot cheaper and much better, it looks like your after a birds/puff car by then saying about the celica, next you'll be saying you like mx5 or mg's.


i never said anything about a 407 or a celica.

i drive a merc and i'm happy with german cars.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Best mention of a Hyundai in a film, just about sums them up really.

Top film.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> And thirdly they are ****e you could get a 407 v6 alot cheaper and much better, it looks like your after a birds/puff car by then saying about the celica, next you'll be saying you like mx5 or mg's.


Whats wrong with Celicas? I've drove a few and always been impressed 0-62 in 8 secs,










I'm seriously considering grabbing one of these, they are pretty easy to mod too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this is what i own (not this one but same model)

i have had 2 of these both have been very good cars cheap to run/fix easy to work on fast and comfy easy to mod too .

rap if your gonna get a celica get a 4x4


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

uhan said:


> this is what i own (not this one but same model)
> 
> i have had 2 of these both have been very good cars cheap to run/fix easy to work on fast and comfy easy to mod too .
> 
> rap if your gonna get a celica get a 4x4


I didn't even know that they did them in 4x4?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I didn't even know that they did them in 4x4?


classic rally cars m8 like carlos sainz .


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

uhan said:


> classic rally cars m8 like carlos sainz .


Yeah seems cool but but i'd prefer a more modern shape tbh


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

Nick B said:


> personally i wouldn't buy a hyundai coupe because firstly, you would look like a nob in it. secondly, you look like you don't have the faintest clue about cars in one.


lol thats a joke right


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

your all gona laugh now and i know its ugly but my mate has just bought a 56 plate signum v6 . Its the newer engine the 2.8 turbo same engine as the vxr vectra and im telling in a straight line it is a fecking rocket. All this for 4500 leather everything and only group 15 insurance.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

faz said:


> lol thats a joke right


no, why would it be?


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

explain why driving a coupe makes ya look like you know nothing about cars!!!! bit of a bo llox statement, i dont know you but i am 100% sure that theres lads on my forum that have forgot more than you you'll ever know about cars


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

lol didnt mean it in a bitchy way just pointing it out, no offense implied


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

I am a technician have worked for ford vauxhall vw kia(yeah i know but good money) bmw and merc oh and where i am right now ford (got paperwork to prove im not bull****ting) and have been in the motor trade 15 years and i can honestly say that Hyundai are very poor quality a pig to work on and if you are unluckly and get a part that they haven't got in the dealer you better get really for a long wait.

Buy german or japanese as in the long run you will spend far more and have far more time off the road with a hyundai

I cant remember what cars these where but i remember my hands bleeding they where that hard to work on.

You are always going to get the rare !!!! car that goes on and on and never goes wrong but from what ive seen compared to bmw toyota and vw there are few and far by between.

Just my opinion and what ive actually seen on the workshop floor.

You will always get people love them i remember having a argument with a bloke about k series engines and he was totally against them being **** even after having 3 head gaskets in 5 years f-cking muppet.


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

i agree with the fact there hard to work on, i did most of the mods on mine myself and had engine rash every time but again only real problems are electrics and parts are dirt cheap and easy to source


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

faz said:


> i agree with the fact there hard to work on, i did most of the mods on mine myself and had engine rash every time but again only real problems are electrics and parts are dirt cheap and easy to source


Depends what you need discs pads alternators starters yeah piece of **** but get any sort of major overhauls and your ****ed took me 2 months for a head locating dowel i ended up locating it from a breakers as the dealer had it on back order thats very very poor with bmw vw ford etc you would have it 2 days max even kia got me a cambelt tensioner spring from korea in 7 days ffs.


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

usually the lads who are after un common parts just get them from breakers yards or they contact traders we have on the site who can usually get parts fairly quick


----------



## michael2516 (Jun 21, 2011)

guy in work has had 2 over the last few years, he hasnt had any major problems with either of them! seem quite reliable! for what they are I think theyre fine! I woudnt drive one myself as ive drivin the v6 version and it was pathetic power wise! for a cheap bit of flash id go for a rx8 or s2000, and they both would be a hell of a lot quicker!


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

faz said:


> usually the lads who are after un common parts just get them from breakers yards or they contact traders we have on the site who can usually get parts fairly quick


Thing is i should not have to do that i should ring the dealer and have it within 2-3 days 7 days tops,The company charges £130 a hour for my labour to th customer so if i spend 2 hours ringing breakers then ive lost £260 of money i could make for the company for a part that cost £1.

This is one reason alot of dealers don't want to be part of the Hyundai group as its a loss of downtime on a ramp if you cant get the bits within a few days,Thats a fact mate we turned down Hyundai and daewoo as there customer service was very bad.

A dowel is a common part if you put a head gasket on most cars it comes in the gasket set as they stick in the head and you need them in the block to locate the head and gasket.

They vary on parts availability too one day you can get something the next its back ordered that dont happen with merc bmw and vw toyota and it should not no matter what price the car is,

I wont argue as its pointless but from seeing it day in day out 45 hours a week id bet you as much money as you want that for every 10 vw bmws toyotas still on the road in 10 years they will barely be 1 of these number for number.

Then dont get me started on how much they drop price its funny same as kia daewoo where as vw bwm etc hold there money bad when you buy then good when you sell them when you still have a car worth good money that has not gone down much.


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

michael2516 said:


> guy in work has had 2 over the last few years, he hasnt had any major problems with either of them! seem quite reliable! for what they are I think theyre fine! I woudnt drive one myself as ive drivin the v6 version and it was pathetic power wise! for a cheap bit of flash id go for a rx8 or s2000, and they both would be a hell of a lot quicker!


You will always get a few that are good and reliable but you need to talk on the whole with a brand not just one or 2 cars i had a mondeo diesel when all the cambelts where snapping i said balls to it replacing the cambelt as was worth peanuts but that went on forever but on a whole mondeos with td lump where breaking them weekly.

P.S hope it didn't sound sarcastic on both replies as it wasn't ment that way.


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> You will always get a few that are good and reliable but you need to talk on the whole with a brand not just one or 2 cars i had a mondeo diesel when all the cambelts where snapping i said balls to it replacing the cambelt as was worth peanuts but that went on forever but on a whole mondeos with td lump where breaking them weekly.
> 
> P.S hope it didn't sound sarcastic on both replies as it wasn't ment that way.


Ford = Fix Or Repair Daily


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just bought one of these same colour etc, cant wait to pick it up, will be my 1st fast car










2003 immaculate condition and had a mechanic check it out... its MOT's until June 2012


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

rjohal said:


> Good choice mate.
> 
> Did you go for the t sport version or standard 1.8 vvti?
> 
> ...


Just got the standard VVTI not the GT one but it will be fast enough for me at 0-60 in 8 secs

Although if i remove the spare wheel and a few other unnecessary things and add a few basic engine mods it will do 7 :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it the 140bhp engine then or the 190? I had an MR2 with the 140bhp engine, not bad preformance but was cack on petrol as my foot was always mashed to the floor! Very little torque available!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Is it the 140bhp engine then or the 190? I had an MR2 with the 140bhp engine, not bad preformance but was cack on petrol as my foot was always mashed to the floor! Very little torque available!


As below just its the standard.... i've had a drive of one and loved it, its a lot of car for the money imo

My mate is picking it up tomorrow and doing a few things to it for me, he's a mechanic so knows what to do


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

rjohal said:


> If you're into mods, look into an induction kit, exhaust system, the vvti engine sounds awesome when revved hard.
> 
> Check out the following forum, some good info on there.
> 
> http://www.toyotaownersclub.com/forums/index.php?showforum=37


Thanks will have a look on there mate, and yeah gonna get some induction stuff done and the obligatory sound system


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn't bother spending much on it unless you have money to burn. It's n/a so any power gains will come at a huge price!

Better to buy the 190 TSport or GT version with 190bhp in a few month if you want more power or something faster.

I'd make sure it has a decent set of performance orientated tyres as a first point of call personally, the amount of cars I see on sh1tty Chinese rubber or awful Toyo's is shocking!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

T1r's wear very fast and aren't great to start with Proxes PX4 are horrid! Bridgestone REO50's/Potenza or similar are very good, any Michelins of equivalent will be equally as good if not better, Pilot sport/Exalto etc And I always rate Yokohama tyres too, currently got Parada Spec2's on mine, very fast wearing and noisy (squealy) but in the dry theres not much to touch them other than trackday spec tyres!

There is no point in having a decent handling car and naff tyres but I see it all the time...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I wouldn't bother spending much on it unless you have money to burn. It's n/a so any power gains will come at a huge price!
> 
> Better to buy the 190 TSport or GT version with 190bhp in a few month if you want more power or something faster.
> 
> I'd make sure it has a decent set of performance orientated tyres as a first point of call personally, the amount of cars I see on sh1tty Chinese rubber or awful Toyo's is shocking!


Yeah i'm happy as it is tbh, i was desperate for something fast last year but i took advice and got a hatchback and even in that i had a head on collision so i'm not as crazy about getting something super fast now, i'll be fine with something like this for a bit, and then will get something a step up


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Yeah i'm happy as it is tbh, i was desperate for something fast last year but i took advice and got a hatchback and even in that i had a head on collision so i'm not as crazy about getting something super fast now, i'll be fine with something like this for a bit, and then will get something a step up


Nice car Rap hope this one lasts longer than the last...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

nice car, look smart. Hopefully one day il afford a car with a bit of speed one day lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JKDRob said:


> Nice car Rap hope this one lasts longer than the last...


Cheers this is my 1st decent one, i was actually dreaming about getting something really fast last year

but i'm glad i didn't and took the advice of getting something cheap to start with as you are learning at

the beginning, and i suppose having an accident early can be a good thing, because now whenever i'm

driving i'm aware and not driving like a pr**k ha, i'm sure we've all been and done it



Shady45 said:


> nice car, look smart. Hopefully one day il afford a car with a bit of speed one day lol


Yeah this is my 1st one that has a bit of proper speed, my last was a 1.8 sport Peugeot 306 it was nippy

but not really that fast, this one will do 0-60 in 3 seconds less which i'm sure will make a big difference


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

anything thats not a ford lol, just taken my girlfriends ford ka in for a mot, 27 faults, the whole underside has corroded. its only a 10 year old car lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gycraig said:


> anything thats not a ford lol, just taken my girlfriends ford ka in for a mot, 27 faults, the whole underside has corroded. its only a 10 year old car lol


When i bought my Peugeot i took it to the garage after 2 weeks and there was a battery fault ha

The belt what goes from the engine to the alternator to charge the battery was not actually there

and the guy in the garage thought it was some kind of a joke or something and said

"Look this car, its impossible that you have been driving it as it can't charge its self" :confused1:

He was well baffled lol


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Try this site for the celica

www.celica-club.co.uk

You can read the forum but to post you have to pay £10 for 1st year then £3 every other year. It's worth paying the fee if you ever have to do any work on the car as someone should be able to answer your questions.

I have a gen 6 gt and like it. It is a good general purpose car, fast enough for the road and not too bad on fuel while still being quite practical. With the back seats folded down you can fit a surprising amount of stuff in it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> Try this site for the celica
> 
> www.celica-club.co.uk
> 
> ...


Cheers mate will have a look, i know Powerhouse is on there too


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

gycraig said:


> anything thats not a ford lol, just taken my girlfriends ford ka in for a mot, 27 faults, the whole underside has corroded. its only a 10 year old car lol


Same with my missues, same car same age etc.

Sold it for £200 lol


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Raptor is your car left hand drive?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

buzzzbar said:


> cant stand BMW 3 series, every ****er drives one and thinks theyre Mr Big!


I have a 328 i Cabrio, thats about right !lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JKDRob said:


> Raptor is your car left hand drive?


Its RHD but i've drove a RHD here before, feels the same tbh


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Its RHD but i've drove a RHD here before, feels the same tbh


My misses parents live nr Marbella and I've drove their car out there (RHD) and it can be a bit doggy when pulling out for the carriageways. Best way floor it!!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JKDRob said:


> My misses parents live nr Marbella and I've drove their car out there (RHD) and it can be a bit doggy when pulling out for the carriageways. Best way floor it!!!!!


Yeah after a couple of weeks you get used to it, and it saved me a few grand getting a rhd

Its a lot more expensive to buy decent cars second hand here in spain -.-


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Yeah after a couple of weeks you get used to it, and it saved me a few grand getting a rhd
> 
> Its a lot more expensive to buy decent cars second hand here in spain -.-


I guess you do. Enjoy the clunge magnet mate...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JKDRob said:


> I guess you do. Enjoy the clunge magnet mate...


Yeah i will, i just don't wanna get banned from driving again... i know how irresponsible i am when drunk


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

defo not awful cars, get a 330d or something jap mate


----------

